# Boiler safety



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

I have in my house a crown freeport oil boiler with the the riello burner. Every 3 or 4 days it trips off on safety. I've had my oil man there 4 times. New noz, filter, oilpump, air volume control assembly, we pumped out bottom 20 gallons out of the oil tank and it was not dirty but we did it anyway just to eliminate it. The control is less than a year old we replaced that this summer. My oil man is at a loss. I don't think it matters but I run a 22 gallon mega store for dhw. My queston has anybody run into an issues with these boilers? It sucks coming home after a cold day of work to a cold shower.


----------



## Burner tech (Oct 24, 2013)

Check the safety chain, make sure high limit and operator are working properly. Check the physical condition of any of the safeties as we'll. if it has a low water cut off probe, I would start there.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

paultheplumber1 said:


> I have in my house a crown freeport oil boiler with the the riello burner. Every 3 or 4 days it trips off on safety. I've had my oil man there 4 times. New noz, filter, oilpump, air volume control assembly, we pumped out bottom 20 gallons out of the oil tank and it was not dirty but we did it anyway just to eliminate it. The control is less than a year old we replaced that this summer. My oil man is at a loss. I don't think it matters but I run a 22 gallon mega store for dhw. My queston has anybody run into an issues with these boilers? It sucks coming home after a cold day of work to a cold shower.


When u say it tripped on safety... which safety?? Lwco? High limit?? Low speed motor ?? Cad?? Many to list... been over 30 years I've worked on oil burner... remmy reading somewhere that a heated shield inside of gun tube will bend and block the cad sight line..


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

By safety I mean I hit the reset button and it fires and is good for 3 or 4 days. This has been going on since september. At first the oil line was losing its prime . A quick bleed and it was ok for a few days. That's what prompted me to check the oil tank for condensation in the bottom. After that proved clean I ran a new line. When it still happened my oil guy said it's got to be a vacum/check in the oil pump so I changed that. That eliminated the air problem in the oil line. Now it's just having to hit the reset button on the burner and it takes right off for a few days. We went through all the service stuff like I said. The most recent thing we changed was the air shutter mechanism. But like clockwork 4 days later had to reset it again last night. The whole system is only 8 or 9 years old and has had regular maintenence.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Back track the causes of a failure. What would trip the reset. Then eliminate the causes one at a time. At the end of the day you will figure it out.


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

The last thing we did was replace the oil filter housing. Haven't had a problem in 2 weeks


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

paultheplumber1 said:


> The last thing we did was replace the oil filter housing. Haven't had a problem in 2 weeks


So the filter housing/gasket had a hairline crack, sucking in the air??


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I recently had an RTU with an oil aeration problem that I put a Tiger Loop on and it's doing well...


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

we solved the air problem when we replaced the oil pump. It still was going off, but was not an airlock issue. I guess there was sludge in the filter housing causing a restriction and fouling out the nozzle.


----------



## madisonklein (Feb 21, 2015)

There are three common boiler safety devices present i.e Safety valves, Water-level control and low-water fuel cutoff, Water-gauge glass in any boilers to help help ensure their safe operation.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

madisonklein said:


> There are three common boiler safety devices present i.e Safety valves, Water-level control and low-water fuel cutoff, Water-gauge glass in any boilers to help help ensure their safe operation.


Who are you???


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

madisonklein said:


> There are three common boiler safety devices present i.e Safety valves, Water-level control and low-water fuel cutoff, Water-gauge glass in any boilers to help help ensure their safe operation.


there is a little more to it than that. Better read that handbook again.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

If you hit the safety and it fires right up, it ain't the nozzle. Anyone do a resistance chck on the cad cell eye?


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

Update. Turns out the control on the burner itself was bad. Been running smooth for a month now.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

Redwood said:


> I recently had an RTU with an oil aeration problem that I put a Tiger Loop on and it's doing well...


Wish we had Tiger Loops 30 years ago... Solves most oddball oil line problems


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

Still running smooth after a new burner control. My oil guy told me he's worked on hundreds of riello burners and never had a control go bad.


----------



## HonestPlumb (Jan 25, 2015)

Been doing this for over 30 years, and still run into something once and a while and say "Never saw that happen before". That 's what keeps it interesting !!


----------

